# Vector girls,pin-ups,digital art gesucht



## skyline1000 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich suche Bilder um meine Artikelbeschreibung fürs Internet professioneller zu gestalten. Es sollten so ähnliche Bilder sein, wenn möglich kostenlos.

Kennt jemand Seiten wo ich solche Bilder her bekomme?

Wäre super dankbar für Tipps.

danke

liebe grüße


----------



## ikon (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
also umsonst wirst Du da wohl kaum etwas finden(und erst recht nicht hier), denn selbst für einen routinierten Grafiker ist sowas Arbeit. Mein Tipp: selber machen, gibt doch genug Tutorials über sowas(und erst recht hier).

mfg,
ikon


----------



## skyline1000 (31. Dezember 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich hoffe ich mache mich jetzt nicht zum Idioten,aber kenne mich mit dem Thema gar nicht aus.

Wie macht man sowas?

Ein Bild irgendwo aus dem Internet nehmen und dann selbst irgendwie vektorisieren?

Was sind denn tutorials?

Wie geht denn das?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wo ich sehen kann wie ich Frauen "vektorisieren" kann?

vielen dank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
sorry da muß ich dir leider wiedersprechen ein wenig machst du dich doch zum Idioten  . Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen und bitte als Spaß verstehen.
Also zum Thema vektorisieren findest du hier ne ganze Menge:
http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=484932
Und wo du die Bilder einer schönen Frau herbekommst, tja da mußt du dich wohl selbst drum kümmern, am besten selber schießen.
Du befindest dich hier auf ja Tutorials.de (Tutorials = Hilfestellungen, Anleitungen; was aber nicht heißt das einem die Arbeit abgenommen wird  )
Anleitungen zum Vektorisieren gibt es unter Google genug und hier auf Tutorials.de hab ich auch schon ein paar geschrieben.

Viele Grüße


----------

